# Tryin to change up my web store



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

And it is making me nuts! I have been with Yahoo store for over 10 years so using another brand will have a huge learning curve...however...I need to be able to make a page with 40 photos on it that are linked to the item and its sale information. Got any ideas? sis Any one have an Amazon store front/?


----------



## lordoftheweeds (Dec 27, 2012)

I was looking at your site, nice work BTW. I almost busted my spleen laughing at this line "The professional stoners at Montana Sticks & Stones". Sounds like a fun place to work


----------

